# Replacement thermostat- eurocarparts



## tom992 (Apr 1, 2013)

I need to replace the thermostat on my 2002 225 TT as it never reaches full 90 degrees on the dash temperature when driving. 
I've checked that it's not a faulty dash pod or sensor by changing the coolant sensor and checking the reading temp with a code reader match the dash reading. it tends to sit at around 75 when driving at around 60mph then rises when not moving up to 90 degrees.

Could anyone confirm if this is the right thermostat to replace it with?

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/A...6e27365b546be6f319d6a56d1b70f079ce719f&000325

Thanks


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

get a genuine part from audi, they are not much more, not worth the hassle of replaceing it again for a couple of quid


----------



## tom992 (Apr 1, 2013)

matty fitz said:


> get a genuine part from audi, they are not much more, not worth the hassle of replaceing it again for a couple of quid


ah right, where do you get the genuine audi parts from, do you have to go to one of their main dealers?


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Do not use anything except genuine or you will be doing the job again especially eurocarparts 1s they are cheap and awfully made and will fail


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

tom992 said:


> matty fitz said:
> 
> 
> > get a genuine part from audi, they are not much more, not worth the hassle of replaceing it again for a couple of quid
> ...


Phone your closest main dealer they will have 1 in stock


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Ecp is fine.

Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Ecp is fine.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


If you enjoy fitting thermostats I have seen first hand how good they are not


----------



## tom992 (Apr 1, 2013)

my reason for looking at eurocarparts is the nearest main dealer to me is a 40 minute drive 20 miles away so didn't really fancy it.. looks like i will have to anyway though


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Your main dealer may post. I've had seat post me items before

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Me to. Worth an ask


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Or see if you have a TPS in your area, they sell genuine VAG parts. Remember to replace the 'O' ring at the same time.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

kazinak said:


> Ecp is fine.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


This.

I'm used plenty of non genuine stats in 1.8T's and they have been fine.

Audi one is about £30 which is a joke.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have that exact ecp one fitted to my car and is perfect


----------



## tom992 (Apr 1, 2013)

rang my nearest audi dealer and they gave me a price of £27.28



Ian_W said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Ecp is fine.
> ...


I dont normally question putting genuine quality parts on my cars but nearly £30 just for a thermostat is a bit steep



Jay-225 said:


> I have that exact ecp one fitted to my car and is perfect


thats reassuring then, will probably order one if yours sits at 90 etc? how long have you had fitted for?


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Jay-225 said:


> I have that exact ecp one fitted to my car and is perfect


Haha yea for now :lol: :lol: I can guarantee it will eventually stick open because the rod slips out of them and they jam open on them cheap circoli stats that eurocarparts sell trust me i have seen this happen i dont know how they get away with selling them compared to the quality of a genuine audi stat.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

tom992 said:


> rang my nearest audi dealer and they gave me a price of £27.28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant be bothered wasting my time explaining how shit circoli stats are. You will find out :lol:


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had a few bad experiences of non OEM parts from ecp, not saying it's all shite but loads of it certainly is.

I know it's a bit of a weak argument, but why buy an Audi to replace parts with cheap crap, especially to save say 20 quid?


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Seriously listen to most and fit a GENUINE AUDI stat only , expensive but cheap in the long run . Its a pain of a job and just not worth doing again in 12 months or so . Copy parts will be fine for a period of time but will not last .

Many TT cars have had the genuine one replaced after 10 years or so .

Expensive yes but far cheaper in the long run .


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

John Stratton said:


> Seriously listen to most and fit a GENUINE AUDI stat only , expensive but cheap in the long run . Its a pain of a job and just not worth doing again in 12 months or so . Copy parts will be fine for a period of time but will not last .
> 
> Many TT cars have had the genuine one replaced after 10 years or so .
> 
> Expensive yes but far cheaper in the long run .


no onw is keeping tt for 50 years, if it last 2-3 that's fine .


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tbone1980uk said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > I have that exact ecp one fitted to my car and is perfect
> ...


They are Vernet Thermostats NOT Circoli which are cheaper, i know the Circoli ones are shit but the one in his link is made much better. I have had it fitted about 18 months now and the car gets driven daily around London, Temp sits bang on 90° unless in traffic where it goes up to 98°-100° until the fans cut in.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Dave v said:


> I've had a few bad experiences of non OEM parts from ecp, not saying it's all shite but loads of it certainly is.
> 
> I know it's a bit of a weak argument, but why buy an Audi to replace parts with cheap crap, especially to save say 20 quid?


My TT is 11 years old so not exactly a brand new car, a ECP stat is more than capable of doing the job IMO.

I'll say it again, the price of an audi stat is a joke, if it was reasonably priced I would of bought genuine, it's not like it comes in a housing or anything, it's literally just the stat.

We all have different experiences, the three 1.8T's I have owned have had non gen stats fitted and have all been perfectly fine.


----------



## Dave v (Jul 21, 2013)

Ian_W said:


> Dave v said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a few bad experiences of non OEM parts from ecp, not saying it's all shite but loads of it certainly is.
> ...


I have no experience of the stats being referred to as I have never fitted one, so fair shout. Just sharing my experience of ecp parts in general


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kazinak said:


> no onw is keeping tt for 50 years, if it last 2-3 that's fine .


Hi, I will, if I can manage to live to 108, may not be in any fit state to drive it though.   :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

My ecp one has been fine for 2 years now and remember 9 times out of 10 you are changing a genuine one which has failed and before anyone says yes but its lasted 10/12 years i wont have my TT in ten years..............................i will have a newer one


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > no onw is keeping tt for 50 years, if it last 2-3 that's fine .
> ...


we not talking about the garage queens


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there any need for the housing ?

Part No.: 200440170
£3.06

The o-ring :
Part No.: 369440050
£0.34

Anywhere else you can get the other necessary items for a stat change ? (Antifreeze G12+, dipstick tube etc)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some say OEM can be Gates & Febi 
.....82 degree thermo & O ring.
http://www.vwspares.co.uk/product_info. ... ts_id=1829

.....88 degree thermo & O ring.
http://www.vwspares.co.uk/product_info. ... cts_id=149

.....G12++ type coolant.
http://www.vwspares.co.uk/product_info. ... ts_id=1269

Hoggy.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mullum those links don't work but you don't need either of them, you get a new o-ring with the stat and no need to change the housing unless damaged!

G13 is the new coolant which can be had from VW/AUDI TPS etc and cost £10 for 1.5 ltr's . you will also need 5 ltrs of deionised water, couple of quid from ecp... good to go then


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Cheers 

Hoggy thanks for those links, the delivery pushes the price of the stat to ECP price ... But with the g12++ coolant it works out ok. £19.32

How about Meyle stats ?
http://bit.ly/16362j3

Saw this g13 on eBay too .. But us it ok to mix g12++ and g13 ? Or is 1.5L enough to replace the lot ?
http://bit.ly/1633ktV

Cheapest 5L of deionised water I can find so far is ECP £1.94


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Might I be able to change my coolant bottle (expansion tank) whilst changing the stat ?


----------



## tom992 (Apr 1, 2013)

John Stratton said:


> Seriously listen to most and fit a GENUINE AUDI stat only , expensive but cheap in the long run . Its a pain of a job and just not worth doing again in 12 months or so . Copy parts will be fine for a period of time but will not last .
> 
> Many TT cars have had the genuine one replaced after 10 years or so .
> 
> Expensive yes but far cheaper in the long run .


will have to bite the bullet and go for the audi one then if they are genuinely so much better than aftermarket components. will update with the results, hopefully this will cure the problem though!


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

Good , you will not regret it .

As some are saying aftermarket stats are sometimes ok but you will have no risk with a genuine one and it will last . When you come to fitting it you will also be so pleased when done that you should not have to do it again for a long time .


----------



## maskelyne (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Guys

Sorry to bring back a "Thread from the Dead", but i thought I would share my experience recently on a Euro Car Parts thermostat.

Two weeks ago, after experiencing fluctauting temps at speed, I decided a thermo change was in order.

Being new to the Audi fold since the purchase of a new toy, (BMW Background), I thought I might chance a thermostat from euro car parts as they were close. A Circoli was supplied

Did the job, boy that bottom bolt is a bitch, and everything seemed ok.

However 70 miles later suddenly experienced really low temps (high 6o's). As a caution I sourced a new thermostat from my localish TPS. Upon dismanlting and removing the recently replaced unit the problem was apparent. The whole valve body had shifted whilst open and couldn't close.

I must admit when I first saw the Circoli side by side to the OEM I had removed, I was concerned about the girth of the spring and the general lack of build quality. But I did not expect a failure as premeture as that.

Anyhow new OE part fitted, hours (and money) lost but a valuable lesson learnt.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Is 1.5L enough to replace the lot ?

Yes, I used exactly that amount mixed with same amount of distilled water, did not drain the engine just pulled the feed pipe off stat housing. The bottom bolt is NOT a pain if you remove alternator cable and swivel it towards rad.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

maskelyne said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry to bring back a "Thread from the Dead", but i thought I would share my experience recently on a Euro Car Parts thermostat.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what happened too me i have no idea how they get away with selling them stats&#8230; it also amazes me how people still don't take our advise and still buy them thinking they are getting a bargain&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## mrmartyn1984 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've taken the advice on here, just ordered a thermostat, ring & dipstick tube from Audi and hopefully will have a go at it on Sunday.

Car is running at 65 degrees (confirmed with a thermometer) and we're getting average of 24mpg (no idea of that's normal, bad or what)

Only had the car 3 weeks so still learning lots about it.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

mrmartyn1984 said:


> I've taken the advice on here, just ordered a thermostat, ring & dipstick tube from Audi and hopefully will have a go at it on Sunday.
> 
> Car is running at 65 degrees (confirmed with a thermometer) and we're getting average of 24mpg (no idea of that's normal, bad or what)
> 
> Only had the car 3 weeks so still learning lots about it.


I have to say that changing the thermostat made no difference whatsoever to my mpg - I seem to get around 28 regardless of how I drive.


----------



## scott18T (Oct 7, 2014)

I going to be changing my thermostat this weekend aswell, as I suspect its stuck open.
This seem to be a very common issue at the moment.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Funny..I was posting about the same thing:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=795777

What about the 82C vs 87C q? audi or not?

Do ecp provide any guarantee.. or do audi for that matter ,if it isnt fitted by them ?.


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

Another TT here with a dodgy stat  sitting in the 60s on the motorway.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

kazinak said:


> Ecp is fine.
> 
> Sent from my Shoe phone using Tapatalk 4


 ECP for me too, been on the car 3 years now, lots of scaremongering on here about ECP, peeps probably ordered wrong parts :? :?

but if your unsure buy this, its no money http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/25138947 ... 108&ff19=0


----------



## zerocake (Jul 4, 2014)

Jonna85 said:


> Another TT here with a dodgy stat  sitting in the 60s on the motorway.


My engine has only one temp... lava!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

zerocake said:


> Jonna85 said:
> 
> 
> > Another TT here with a dodgy stat  sitting in the 60s on the motorway.
> ...


 Lava!!!........... seeweed!!!! its a Welsh joke, hi hi


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

merlin c said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Ecp is fine.
> ...


Same here, 3 years so far and no problems with the non genuine stat.


----------



## maskelyne (Sep 21, 2014)

merlin c said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Ecp is fine.
> ...


It's more to do with the lack of QA involved in a part that sold for less than £7, than ordering the wrong part.

I'm sure the failure rate out of box is higher on these than one that has been made to a spec that has been ratified and monitored.


----------



## Jonna85 (Jul 4, 2014)

merlin c said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Ecp is fine.
> ...


I was looking at that coolant sensor the ony thing that puts me off is the way 'Oryginal' has been spelt :roll:


----------



## crgsea (Sep 3, 2019)

Mega thread resurrection - i just phoned Audi (only one dealer where i am, Lookers Audi) who want FORTY THREE QUID for the stat and o-ring. Absolutely not. Have plumped for a Vernet one from ECP.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I had a similar thing, and I must admit I went for a motor factor part for about £6. They sent the wrong O-ring, but then last time I did the job, Audi sent the wrong one too. I didn't find out until the car was in pieces, so I hadn't got the time to go around there and get it swapped. And, it's not as if Audi make thermostats themselves.

I understand that generally OEM parts are probably better quality, and I wouldn't argue with anyone that wants to fit OEM, *especially* if they're paying someone else to fit them. But £40-odd for a thermostat and (wrong) O-ring is taking the mickey a bit.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

So many opinions and experiences on the forum of (possible) perils of fitting a non oem thermostat, together with (for me) the complete pita to do the job, I forked out the cash for the main dealer example.

Hopefully I'll never have to do that job (at least on my present car) again.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Aren't loads of aftermarket parts actually better than oem? Don't VAG try and get the cheapest parts possible especially towards the end of the model run.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> Aren't loads of aftermarket parts actually better than oem? Don't VAG try and get the cheapest parts possible especially towards the end of the model run.


Hi, If only we knew.
Hoggy.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

The law of avarages will say inevitably some oem parts will be made a 'superior' product. Depends how lucky we're feeling....

oem (should) be a part made to a production standard and quality approved by the car manufacturer. Of course we all know during car production runs the car makers themselves will modify/'improve' a particular component (thinking Honda for example who changed the spec. of the 2.2 icdti clutch 3 times 2006-2010)

First to admit, when it suits have selected loads of aftermarket parts for my vehicles over the years. Bit more wary with the TT. More cautious and also a mindset to treat the car with a 'little more love'


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> Aren't loads of aftermarket parts actually better than oem? Don't VAG try and get the cheapest parts possible especially towards the end of the model run.


I'd imagine they'd be trying to get the cheapest parts _of acceptable quality_ all the time the car is in production, but maybe "acceptable quality" drops towards the end of the production run when new sales won't be affected by reports of decreasing reliability. I do recall hearing that the last-model special edition MGB was one to avoid (when they were still relatively recent) as they were built with whatever was lying around in the factory at the time. Of course, as most of them have now been rebuilt, it's not relevant any more.

The same stat (as the 1.8 TT) is fitted in my two 1970s Vauxhalls, and a decent autojumble will usually turn up at least one NOS boxed QH product for a pound or two. It's only the relatively complex job of fitting it that made me buy a new one from a motor factor last time instead of using one of several I had on the shelf.

I think the biggest problem is that paying the higher price for the "genuine" stat doesn't mean it's necessarily going to be any better or last any longer than the cheap one.

ETA - I should also add - if I was going to advise anyone on a forum on which one to buy, I'd probably advise on the genuine one the same as others do. I don't mind taking a risk on my own car, I don't do a lot of mileage and I have a spare vehicle if I get a problem, and I'm happy to suck it up if I picked the cheap one and it wasn't very good - I won't be blaming anyone else. So far, my cheapo one is ahead, in that it cost an eighth of the price, and has lasted more than and eighth of the time that both the OEM ones did. But if it doesn't I've wasted less than a tenner, and it's not as if it's going to cause a lot of damage if/when it fails.


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

droopsnoot said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't loads of aftermarket parts actually better than oem? Don't VAG try and get the cheapest parts possible especially towards the end of the model run.
> ...


In my experience, working within Global Healthcare, "trying to get the cheapest parts _of acceptable quality_" isn't the primary; our goal, Best Quality, optimal cost, with further discount based on number of units bought. Essentially, if I agree a damn good price and we take more units than envisaged, then we gain a greater percentage kick-back.


----------

